# Haken verhakt sich am Grund



## FlSCH (25. August 2009)

Hallo, 

war heute das erste Mal angeln (Spinnfischen mit Blinker am See im Urlaub in Schweden). 
Dabei hatte ich direkt das folgende Problem: 

Hab meinen Köder (Blinker) ausgeworfen und wieder eingeholt. 
Dabei hat sich der Haken (Drilling) beim Einholen irgendwo am Steil abfallenden Rand des Sees verhakt und ich habe ihn nicht wieder losbekommen. Nach 30 Minuten Kampf habe ich dann die Schnur abgeschnitten. 

Dachte das war ein dummer Zufall und habs gleich nochmal an einer anderen Stelle probiert. Es ist dann nach einer Weile wieder passiert. Glücklicherweise habe ich dieses Mal den Haken mit genug Zug befreien können und hatte dann eine Schnecke und ein Blatt dran hängen. 

Der See ist sehr felsig und fällt am Rand relativ Steil ab und geht dann bis 60m tief. Wenn ich da vom Rand aus angel ist es ja fast logisch dass sich beim Einholen des Köders der Haken irgendwo an nem Felsen festhakt. 

Morgen wird mein zweiter Tag und ich dachte ich frag euch mal um Rat. 

Bei meinem dritten Versuch habe ich einen einfachen Haken verwendet und einen Wurm daran befestigt. Es hat auch ein Fisch angebissen. Leider war ich zu langsam und er hat den Wurm vom Haken gezogen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Backfire (25. August 2009)

*AW: Haken verhakt sich am Grund*

tja, was soll man da sagen? sowas passiert halt. versuch halt in dem gebiet wo du die hänger hattest den blinker vom grund wegzuhalten. rutenspitze hoch und schneller kurbeln.


----------



## Matt Hayes (25. August 2009)

*AW: Haken verhakt sich am Grund*

Genau.
Oder du benutzt einfach einen Wobbler,der sinkt nicht.
Benutzt du geflochtene Schnur?
Wenn nicht,würde ich es dir gerade bei Spinnfischen raten. Damit kannst du sehr gut und deutlich spüren wenn dein Köder am Boden ankommt und du spürst fast jede Unebenheit am Grund. So kannst du dann ein mehr oder weniger "sauberes" Gebiet finden.

MfG


----------



## SC-Fischer (27. August 2009)

*AW: Haken verhakt sich am Grund*

sowas passiert!...wenn ich für jeden Hänger 1 Euro bekommen würde.....dann wäre ich jetzt nicht mehr hier,sondern woanders!


----------



## FlSCH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Haken verhakt sich am Grund*

Vielen Dank für eure Anworten. Bin also nicht der einzige dem das passiert  

Bevor ich mein ganzes Equipment verliere habe ich gestern nur mit Pose + Wurm geangelt. Heute dann auch ein wenig Spinnfischen vom Boot aus betrieben. 

Leider hatte ich bisher nur mit meinen Tauwürmern Erfolg und hab 3 kleine Barsche in den letzten 2 Tagen geaangelt. 
An denen war jeweils soviel dran wie an 2 Fischstäbchen. 

Mit Mais hatte ich gar keinen Erfolg. Wäre ich kein Anfänger hätte ich mit den Würmer schon min. 6 Fische geangelt. Oft wurde mir der Wurm vom Haken gezogen. 
Warum geht mit Mais garnix? 

Und wie komme ich denn an die etwas größeren Fische? 
Der See (Hummeln) ist bekannt dafür, dass es viele große Hechte, Barsche und Zander gibt. 

Wie kann ich vermeiden, dass die kleinen anbeisen wenn ich mit Wurm fische? 

Wieso hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg beim Spinnfischen mit meinem Wobbler und Blinker? Habe es vom Rand aus mehrere Stunden probiert und heute bin ich auch über den See gerudert und hab die Angel mitgeschleppt und dabei meinen Blinker knapp über Grund geführt. 

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich als Angelanfänger?


----------



## CaSp3r (28. August 2009)

*AW: Haken verhakt sich am Grund*

Könntest ja die kleinen Barsche als KöFi nehmen,vielleicht klappt es ja dan!!!


----------



## Fanne (29. August 2009)

*AW: Haken verhakt sich am Grund*

wenn du ein boot zur verfügung hast , würde ich nicht  mitten auf den see paddeln , irgendwo am see gibt es doch bestimmt pflanzenbewuchs ! dort mit köderfisch  anwerfen und dann sollte es klappen mit den ein oder anderen grösseren räuber ! 

warum es auf mais nicht beisst kann ich dir nicht sagen , vllt kennen die fische den köder nicht gut ^^

bleib bei wurm !!!

wähle die wobbler (falls du mit welche fischen solltest) der Tiefe des  Sees entsprechend ! 

 mittelläufer um die 2-3 meter sollten wohö funktionieren . 



grüsse


----------



## FlSCH (1. September 2009)

*AW: Haken verhakt sich am Grund*

Danke für eure Tipps. Der See ist 7km lang und hat ein ganz kurioses Tiefenprofil. Geht bis zu 60m Stellenweise und fällt stark ab. 

Gibt auch viele Stelle wo Felsen bis knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche oder darüber hinaus gehen. Ist ein Meteoritenkrater. Das Wasser ist relativ klar aber torfig. 

Wo halten sich die Räuber auf? In der nähe der Weissfischschwärme? Wenn ja, wo sind diese im Regelfall und welche Uhrzeiten und tiefen sind am besten? 

Habe es gestern wieder 2 Stunden vom Boot aus mit einem gold-schwarzen 22g Blinker versucht – ohne Erfolg. Habe dabei hauptsächlich kleinere Buchten angeworfen in denen es Seerosen und etwas Gras gab. 

In meiner Hütte am See hängt ein über 1m langer Hecht inkl. seinem Köder an der Wand. 
Zufällig is der Köder exakt das selbe Modell welches ich auch habe. Deshalb dachte ich mir ich probiers mal damit 

Hab mir gestern auch noch eine Unterwasserpose besorgt und will es dann auch mal auf größere Barsche mit Wurmbündel, das knapp über Grund schwebt probieren. Aber zuerst muss ich mir hier im Wald Würmer beschaffen. 

Also nachmal Danke für eure Tipps. Ich freue mich über weitere.


----------



## Trout Hunter (1. September 2009)

*AW: Haken verhakt sich am Grund*



SC-Fischer schrieb:


> sowas passiert!...wenn ich für jeden Hänger 1 Euro bekommen würde.....dann wäre ich jetzt nicht mehr hier,sondern woanders!





ich muss hier eigentlich nicht mehr viel sagen! Du hast viele gute Tipps bekommen!

Zur Info:

Es gibt Wobbler die sinken auch! Es gibt nicht nur schwimmende 

Versuch einfach durch schnelleres Kurbeln deinen Köder vom Grund weg zu halten! Du sollst ihn auch nicht durch den Boden (grund) ziehen 

übung macht den MEISTER! Hau rein und mach Fotos wenn du was fängst

Lg


----------

